
Ask HN: How much would you pay for an iOS app? - allfou
How much would you be willing to pay for a fully functional iOS app that would be automatically generated by a software, based on your needs. For example, you could add modules such as: login&#x2F;sign-up, news feed, user profile, photos, videos, etc.<p>It would be limited at first but would still cover the basics. What would be a fair (MAX) price for you? Even a range is fine since you could add up N features and each feature would have a specific cost.<p>Thanks
======
bsvalley
$500 - $1000. It depends on the complexity of the app...

~~~
allfou
I forgot to mention you'd be able to select colors and themes for the user
interface.

------
IanDrake
Probably as much as I would pay for a website that could do the same thing.
How much is wordpress?

------
stray
$9 max.

